# Sleaford bass maltings



## stevejd (Apr 29, 2010)

I was going to tag this onto another open thread but all are closed.
any way, noticed in our local rag today that the Police are very interested in urban exploration. full front page devoted to that very dangerous activity called urban exploration.





It appears that 'dweeb' from 28 days got a warning from our local constabulary. Sorry thats the best pic i can find, I'll try and scan the paper and load via photobucket.


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2010)

Clearly they wanted something equally pointless to rival the 'Brown calls woman bigot' non-story that has plastered the media.

Must be a slow news day.


----------



## stevejd (Apr 29, 2010)

of the year


----------



## chaoticreason (Apr 29, 2010)

It is by my hand I hold too life,that by which I hold all precious to be.
If it is all taken from me,then volition lies a funny kind of grave?

I know the Maltings from well back when.....


----------



## lost (Apr 29, 2010)

I love that headline, I can just picture all the hand-wringing. Won't somebody think of the children!?!?!?!


----------



## Hairy Cornflakes (Apr 30, 2010)

The photo on the newspaper is of myself, to sum it up we were in the Boston standard and then the following week Sleaford decided to put it front page as well. Quite surprised and we've been doing this for a good few years now. Just stumbled across this forum as i searched google. Decided to register, seems a friendly place. Lengthy post to follow but read if interested. 

I am in the middle. Here is a link to the scanned paper i uploaded. http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...435251523951_1312846287_1242048_2305866_n.jpg

and of the Boston front page two weeks ago, and then last weeks page 5 with my photos of the old forgarty feather factory. now flats (swan building)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...4_390375202179_557257179_3828411_995589_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._391082537179_557257179_3845502_4005135_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...4_391082652179_557257179_3845508_567727_n.jpg

Basically what happened was this. I'm from Boston near Sleaford, and after climbing a few buildings in Boston. "Rooftop rampage" appeared on the front of the Boston Standard. Stating that "youths" had been climbing rooves in the town etc.

I was pretty annoyed that we were labelled as "youths" and basically called "chavs" and pretty much assuming we're out to cause trouble. So i emailed them with a HUGEEEEE story on why we do it along with an explanation of urbexing. The female reporter was actually very interested in it so asked me more questions, I sent them some of my photos of local areas. And it got printed a full page on page 5 of the Boston standard the next week including photos of us (i blurred faces) ontop of some iconic buildings in Boston.

Then the week after, being this week. I got told that we were on the front of the Sleaford Standard. So went to get it. They have pretty much said the same as what Bostons paper did, but a bit more harsh. Used pretty much the same quotes from me of what i said in the email to Boston standard. The reporter told me that the editor emailed sleaford standard and must have also forwarded my photos. The photo on the front is one i took a few years ago, quite an achievement to get into the papers, especially two papers, and one being front page.

Anyway, sorry for the lengthyyyyy post. But interesting to some i'm sure.


----------



## RichardB (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, it was frustrating not being able to read what they were saying about it.


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good that you seem to be an intelligent, articulate person, no wonder the reporter was interested and the paper ran the story in detail giving your side of it. Well done for standing up for Urbexing as a whole.


----------



## Matt Williams (Apr 30, 2010)

Hah epic, I'm on the left


----------



## Hairy Cornflakes (Apr 30, 2010)

Cheers guys. I was surprised they even emailed me back, but the reporter was cool about it and actually told me about another place in Louth that we went to a few nights later haha. She actually wants to come with us at some point as she finds it really interesting now. Pretty good turnout. 

On to the London papers next ay? haha


----------



## stevejd (Apr 30, 2010)

You beat me to it, I scanned the text for ease of reading, dare any of you to reply as suggested in the article. happy reading 

POLICE have branded as selfish a new daredevil craze where people climb to the tops of old and derelict buildings. The-pastime, known as Urban Exploration, has a growing following with forums of followers posting photographs of their exploits clambering around old buildings which are usually off limits.
The disused Bass Maltings in Sleaford have become a popular target for these ‘urban explorers’, with Urbex fans travelling from as far afield as Derby, Nottingham and Leicester, to get into the fenced off site on Mareham Lane, due for redevelopment by the Gladedale Group.

In one forum, called ‘28 Days Later’, one fan, called Dweeb, showed off photos he had taken at the Maltings, saying: “The complex is in stunning condition considering it has been over 30 years since its malting days.” Another, called Mr Sam, perched on exposed iron beams to get photos of the ground below, saying: “After an epic solo fail here last week it was great to get back and have some success...... do the water tower first it’s the best bit.”

But Sgt Vicky Midgeley of Sleaford police was shocked to hear such adventurers were risking life and limb inside the old building. She said: “It is so dangerous, that is why it is fenced in. We would not encourage anyone to go onto the site because of the dangerous condition it is in. “They are being very selfish, putting themselves in danger and also the emergency services if anything should happen to them.”
Simon Cox, of Gladedale, commented: “I cannot understand why they would want to be there. There is rotting roofing and a risk of asbestos. The fence is there because it is extremely dangerous.”

Gladedale have put up perimeter fencing and boarded up the buildings to deter people and there are regular security patrols on the site. However, one anonymous explorer from Kirton, near Boston, has sent in pictures of himself and fellow enthusiasts on top of the water tower at the centre of the Maltings complex at night. He said: “We don’t climb them to vandalise or steal. My friend and I are photographers; we have equipment in excess of a thousand pounds. We take this very seriously and it’s not just messing about on a roof.

“We explore derelict and abandoned places because the photography side of it is so satisfying. We do not take or damage anything. “We have climbed the water tower of Sleaford Bass Maltings over 15 times as it’s an amazing view, especially at night. We aren’t out to cause any harm to anything or anyone. We simply see the beauty in decay.”
•	What do you think? Are the Urban Explorers just explorers in search of interesting architecture as they say or are they simply trespassers who are recklessly risking their lives?
Email your views to andy. [email protected] or you can text us to 81800, starting your message with SSNEWS and including your name and address.


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2010)

> Are the Urban Explorers just explorers in search of interesting architecture as they say or are they simply trespassers who are recklessly risking their lives?



Well both really...! Not sure about the reckless bit, I would say in most cases it's a calculated risk the same as many other things in life.

I don't see the press or public bitching about horse riding, despite it being by FAR the most dangerous past-time in the country and the biggest reason for air ambulance call-outs.


----------



## Hairy Cornflakes (Apr 30, 2010)

Sleaford paper didn't actually email me at all and ask permission to use my photos, or all of my quotes etc. I sent them to Boston Standard not Sleaford. I'm not bothered but still, would have thought they would have emailed to ask or at least let me know they are printing my story and photos. 

Krela your right, i always say this. There are a 1000 hobbys out there far more dangerous than urbexing, and if they actually calculated how many times emergency services got called out because of injuries in urbexing then I think they will find it's nothing compared to the likes of horse riding and other hobbys. 

It's understandable for them to think that in abandoned buildings you could easily fall etc but then urban explorers aren't the common "youth" going in there and messing about and being careless. We take things slowly when exploring and wear safety equipment in most cases if something is unsafe.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha how slow are they, the bit where it mentions Mr Sam was when we visited in 2008!


----------



## stevejd (May 1, 2010)

Hairy Cornflakes said:


> Sleaford paper didn't actually email me at all and ask permission to use my photos, or all of my quotes etc. I sent them to Boston Standard not Sleaford.



Part of the same publishing group so thought permission for one, permission for all, I'd like to have seen the Boston article that followed


----------



## mr_bones (May 1, 2010)

oops


----------



## MD (May 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## thompski (May 1, 2010)

Me three....


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> oops





md said:


> lol





thompski said:


> me three....



lol!!!!!!!


----------



## krela (May 2, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> lol!!!!!!!



Reckless idiots.


----------



## thompski (May 2, 2010)

Well y'know... I just love the media attention


----------



## lost (May 2, 2010)

Is that up the top of the big tower?
I didn't go up it because I was a bit wary of the stairs. I didn't PUT LIVES AT RISK.


----------



## thompski (May 2, 2010)

I only climbed it to say I did it, but it really wasn't worth it - the inside is more interesting then the views from the top. Definitely not missing much


----------



## waynezbitz1 (May 2, 2010)

well on a nice sunny day on top of the water tower is a lovely place for a picnic, .......isnt that right goldie lol. ive been tagged in a video of us on facebook basking in the lovely licolnshire sunshine enjoying our picnic.


----------

